

Fix the PhD - wslh
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v472/n7343/full/472259b.html

======
edw
When I saw this article, I briefly thought that the editorial board of the
Chronicle of Higher Education had taken over Nature. Depressing articles of
this sort are published in there on a regular basis.

